# debo/deba



## miklo3600

Hola a todos:

I think it should be indicative, but in a subtitle on t.v. I saw it as subjunctive, and I wanted to verify.

I am not sure if I should do it.
No estoy seguro si debo hacerlo. (Indicative)
No estoy seguro si deba hacerlo. (Subjunctive)

¿Qué os parece? Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Creo que las dos versiones, en este caso, son correctas.

A ver lo que dicen los nativos

Saludos


----------



## glasgy

No estoy seguro si debo hacerlo. (Indicative)
No estoy seguro si deba hacerlo. (Subjunctive)


No estoy seguro si debería hacerlo.


----------



## misco

La primera es correcta pero la segunda no.Yo diría: ...si debería hacerlo.También diría:...que deba hacerlo.  
Espero que te valga.


----------



## aceituna

¡Ojo!
Es "estar seguro *de* algo". Así que: No estoy seguro *de* si debo/debería hacerlo.


----------



## aceituna

misco said:


> La primera es correcta pero la segunda no.Yo diría: ...si debería hacerlo.También diría:...que deba hacerlo.
> Espero que te valga.


 
De acuerdo en que al usar "que" pondríamos el subjuntivo. Pero al ser el mismo sujeto (yo no estoy seguro, yo debo hacerlo), en este caso se utilizaría el infinitivo:

No estoy seguro de deber hacerlo.

No estoy seguro de que deba hacerlo. -> Aquí parece que el "deba" se refiere a una tercera persona, no a quien está hablando.


----------



## miklo3600

Vaya!  Gracias por tantas respuestas...me ha servido mucho!

Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿No se puede también decir lo siguiente?

No estoy seguro(a) *de si* lo debo/debería hacer

No estoy seguro(a) *si lo deba* hacer (Porque se puede decir "No sé si tengamos/tenemos/ tendremos tiempo o no"/Depende de si tengamos/tenemos tiempo ¿no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## spanien

> ¿No se puede también decir lo siguiente?
> 
> No estoy seguro(a) *de si* lo debo/debería hacer
> 
> No estoy seguro(a) *si lo deba* hacer de que lo deba hacer  (Porque se puede decir "No sé si tengamos/tenemos/ tendremos tiempo o no"/Depende de si tengamos/tenemos tiempo ¿no?




Depende de que tengamos tiempo.


----------



## GiGi.be

La regla que me explicaron en la universidad es la siguiente:

* No estoy/estaré seguro de si lo debo hacer. à presente/futuro + si + indicativo

* No estaba seguro de si lo debiera hacer.  à pasado + si + subjuntivo imperfecto

* No estaría seguro de si lo hubiera debido hacer.  à condicional + si + subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

GiGi.be said:


> La regla que me explicaron en la universidad es la siguiente:
> 
> * No estoy/estaré seguro de si lo debo hacer. à presente/futuro + si + indicativo
> 
> * No estaba seguro de si lo debiera hacer. à pasado + si + subjuntivo imperfecto
> 
> * No estaría seguro de si lo hubiera debido hacer. à condicional + si + subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto


Lo siento Gigi, pero me suenan mal tus opciones 2 y 3...

Yo diría:



1) No *estoy* segura de si + indicativo:a) debo hacerlo (ahora)​b) debí hacerlo (en su momento)​c) debía hacerlo (durante algún tiempo en el pasado)​d) he debido hacerlo (hace poco)​e) tendré que hacerlo (futuro)

f) debería hacerlo (con una condición)​
2) No *estaba* segura de si + indicativo:a) debía hacerlo (en ese momento)​b) había debido hacerlo (el momento de hacerlo ya había pasado)​c) debería hacerlo (futuro respecto a ese momento)​
3) No *estaría* segura <----- no encontrarás muchas ocasiones de decir esto.... Tal vez en una construcción así:a) Hasta que llegara el momento, no estaría segura de si debería hacerlo.​b) Si tú no estuvieses, yo no estaría segura de si debería hacerlo.​Esto no pretende ser una lista completa. Puede haber más opciones. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna en la que se use el subjuntivo...

Saludos.


----------



## Archicaballero

Querido amigo,

En mi opinión, si fuera a traducir la oración _I am not sure if I should do it_, optaría por buscar la versión más cercana en español, la cual a mi entender sería: _No estoy seguro si debería hacerlo._

Independientemente de lo anterior, y analizando las dos opciones propuestas en cuestión:


No estoy seguro si *debo* hacerlo ( indicative)
No estoy seguro si *deba* hacerlo ( subjuntive)

Confieso que he escuchado ambas versiones, y personalmente las uso.  Ahora, buscando una explicación a esta alternancia según un uso del subjuntivo, diría lo siguiente:

El uso del indicativo en (1) acentúa el grado de afirmación del deber, es decir es casi seguro que  lo voy hacer (estoy impelido a hacerlo).  Al ocurrir esto, automáticamente el grado de incertidumbre denotado en la cláusula principal tiende a desaparecer aunque no desaparece totalmente.

De otra parte,  en (2) el uso del verbo en subjuntivo minimiza en alto grado lo afirmado hasta tal punto que lo más probable es que la realización de ese deber de hacer algo no se realice. 

La selección de un modo particular de presentar una situación depende en muchos casos de la intención del hablante.

¡Saludos mil!


----------



## aleCcowaN

miklo3600 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> I think it should be indicative, but in a subtitle on t.v. I saw it as subjunctive, and I wanted to verify.
> 
> I am not sure if I should do it.
> No estoy seguro si debo hacerlo. (Indicative)
> No estoy seguro si deba hacerlo. (Subjunctive)
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? Gracias por sus opiniones.


Ambos son posibles. Para evitar mil discusiones ¿a quién iba dirigido el subtítulo? ¿Era algún discurso de Hillary, Obama o McCain subtitulado en español para los estadounidenses de ese habla? En tal caso "si deba hacerlo" es la traducción estándar para ese público.


----------



## GiGi.be

aceituna said:


> Lo siento Gigi, pero me suenan mal tus opciones 2 y 3...
> 
> Yo diría:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No *estoy* segura de si + indicativo:a) debo hacerlo (ahora)​b) debí hacerlo (en su momento)​c) debía hacerlo (durante algún tiempo en el pasado)​d) he debido hacerlo (hace poco)​e) tendré que hacerlo (futuro)​
> 
> f) debería hacerlo (con una condición)​
> 
> 2) No *estaba* segura de si + indicativo:a) debía hacerlo (en ese momento)​b) había debido hacerlo (el momento de hacerlo ya había pasado)​c) debería hacerlo (futuro respecto a ese momento)​
> 3) No *estaría* segura <----- no encontrarás muchas ocasiones de decir esto.... Tal vez en una construcción así:a) Hasta que llegara el momento, no estaría segura de si debería hacerlo.​b) Si tú no estuvieses, yo no estaría segura de si debería hacerlo.​Esto no pretende ser una lista completa. Puede haber más opciones. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna en la que se use el subjuntivo...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola aceituna, si uno se equivoca, tiene que admitirlo. Y sinceramente, tienes razón. Temo que yo me haya equivocado. 

De hecho, la regla que me explicaron es la siguiente (con una frase más fácil para explicarlo):

* Viajaré, si tengo dinero. à presente/futuro + si + indicativo

* Viajaría, si tuviera dinero. à condicional I + si + subjuntivo imperfecto

* Habría viajado, si huberia tenido dinero. à condicional II + si + subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto.

Y tus ejemplos no contrdicen esta regla. Lo que no es correcto según la gramática 'oficial', es 'presente + si + subjuntivo', aunque se utilice en algunas regiones del mundo hispanohablante.

Un saludo
GiGi


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Ambos son posibles. Para evitar mil discusiones ¿a quién iba dirigido el subtítulo? ¿Era algún discurso de Hillary, Obama o McCain subtitulado en español para los estadounidenses de ese habla? En tal caso "si deba hacerlo" es la traducción estándar para ese público.



Pero -- con 'deba' -- es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Los estudiantes aquí jamás deben imitarlo. Puede que se diga entre los nativos -- pero no es correcto para nada. Como en inglés se oye: "between he and they" en vez de "between him and them". La primera se dice, incluso en las noticias nacionales, pero no es correcto.

La RAE cuenta del 'un' uso del presente de subjuntivo de algún verbo después de 'si'. Pero ahora siento no poder acordarse de él.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero -- con 'deba' -- es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Los estudiantes aquí jamás deben imitarlo. Puede que se diga entre los nativos -- pero no es correcto para nada. Como en inglés se oye: "between he and they" en vez de "between him and them". La primera se dice, incluso en las noticias nacionales, pero no es correcto.
> 
> La RAE cuenta del 'un' uso del presente de subjuntivo de algún verbo después de 'si'. Pero ahora siento no poder acordarse de él.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant


Estoy de acuerdo en parte, pero eso no quita que siga siendo la traducción estándar para ese público.

Lamentablemente la conjunción de un público formado por decenas de millones de personas que, nativas o inmigradas, tienen el castellano común en sus raíces, proveniente de muchísimas regiones y en general con un nivel educativo medio, bajo o muy bajo, hace que "se impongan" ciertos usos que no corresponden al castellano bien hablado. Ya escuché más de una vez la queja airada de traductores que tienen que seguir un manual de estilo para traducir sitios web o folletería que contienen burradas que hacen quedar a "si deba hacerlo" como escrito por Cervantes, pues es hacerlo o perder el empleo.

Por eso le aclaré a Miklo que esa era la traducción estándar para ese público. O se subtitula con lo que la gente espera oír, que no es correcto castellano, o se pierden votos, y allí mandan los votos. Basta poner canales de noticias o ver los Grammy o los Oscar en directo para tener una lección sobre cuan elástica es la gramática y el vocabulario, que se estiran hasta límites insospechados y sin embargo no se rompen.


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en parte, pero eso no quita que siga siendo la traducción estándar para ese público.
> 
> Lamentablemente la conjunción de un público formado por decenas de millones de personas que, nativas o inmigradas, tienen el castellano común en sus raíces, proveniente de muchísimas regiones y en general con un nivel educativo medio, bajo o muy bajo, hace que "se impongan" ciertos usos que no corresponden al castellano bien hablado. Ya escuché más de una vez la queja airada de traductores que tienen que seguir un manual de estilo para traducir sitios web o folletería que contienen burradas que hacen quedar a "si deba hacerlo" como escrito por Cervantes, pues es hacerlo o perder el empleo.
> 
> Por eso le aclaré a Miklo que esa era la traducción estándar para ese público. O se subtitula con lo que la gente espera oír, que no es correcto castellano, o se pierden votos, y allí mandan los votos. Basta poner canales de noticias o ver los Grammy o los Oscar en directo para tener una lección sobre cuan elástica es la gramática y el vocabulario, que se estiran hasta límites insospechados y sin embargo no se rompen.



Bueno -- pero sigo teniendo muchos problemas con tu usanza de las palabras "traducción estándar". Mi opinión muy fuerte es que *no* lo es, che. Ningún traductor que alguna vez he consultado usaría 'si deba...' Y no lo oigo en el radio ni entre mis amigos en España ni entre mis amigos en el estudio de grabación aquí en America quienes son de las comunidades mexicanas o cubanas. Mis estudios y experiencias me han demonstrado que es algo que raramente lo usarían los educados. 

Además en Google:
Web  Books Results *1* - *10* of about *108,000* pages for * "si debería"*.
Web  Books Video Results *1* - *10* of about *73,100* for * "si debo"*.
Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,130* pages for * "si deba" -"no sé" -"no se" -"nose"*.
Cuando haces una búsqueda para ello  -- omitiendo el solo caso donde es correcto (no sé si + presente del subjuntivo), no es muy común para nada. "Si debería" y "Si debo/debe" son lo más común.

No quiero pelear con un nativo sobre su idioma nativo -- pero muchas veces -- simplemente porque milliones de personas lo digan no quiere decir que es correcto ni 'estándar'. Y los resultados arriba de Google parece decirnos que tampoco es estándar en alguna parte.


----------



## tablecloth

En esta parte del mundo no he oído nunca, que yo recuerde, el "si deba" , sin embargo sí que he oído "no estoy seguro si debo ir o no" sin el "de" y aunque es  a todas luces incorrecto, se oye a menudo.
Tal vez la confusión viene del equivalente con "que" : "No estoy seguro de que deba ir".
Muchas veces también se añade un "de" de más detrás de "deber". Como si fuera de posibilidad en vez de de obligación.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Mis estudios y experiencias me han demonstrado que es algo que raramente lo usarían los educados.


Eso es exactamente lo que quise significar al describir el público y las motivaciones del manual de estilo. Y la traducción "estándar" es por lo repetido que es para ese público, y no por lo correcto que es. Yo personalmente me cansé de oírlo y ver escrito en pantalla ese "no estoy seguro si deba" y muchos casos donde "si" reemplaza a "que" o "de que". En general cambio de canal y no formo parte del público de esas programaciones, pero cada vez que lo oigo me llama la atención. Lamentablemente muchas personas parecen querer asociar "I must" con yo debo y "I should" con yo deba, y eso es algo que parece colarse en la traducción en simultáneo o el interpretariado.

Quizá el problema está en que uso el adjetivo estándar, refiriéndome en particular a lo típico y no a lo "modelo" lo que desde luego está muy lejos de lo canónico y lo normativo. En la definición de "estándar" corresponde a tipo en su acepción 4. Además claramente me refiero a ese particular público estadounidense por el que pedí confirmación, y no al público hispanohablante en general, por lo que mal podría haber estado hablando de normas con la palabra estándar.

De todas formas sigo esperando saber qué era lo subtitulado, para así saber a qué publico se dirigía. Creo que es importante que quienes estudian español en Estados Unidos sepan que los subtitulados o traducciones en simultáneo de algunos de sus programas de fuerte contenido local se apartan muchas veces de "la normativa", y que no está garantizado que sea buen material para practicar. Sin embargo es una realidad y existe como habla, lo cual también tiene que ser conocido.


----------



## NewdestinyX

tablecloth said:


> En esta parte del mundo no he oído nunca, que yo recuerde, el "si deba" , sin embargo sí que he oído "no estoy seguro si debo ir o no" sin el "de" y aunque es  a todas luces incorrecto, se oye a menudo.
> Tal vez la confusión viene del equivalente con "que" : "No estoy seguro de que deba ir".
> Muchas veces también se añade un "de" de más detrás de "deber". Como si fuera de posibilidad en vez de de obligación.
> Saludos



Ah gracias -- Puedo entender cómo un extranjero podría confundir-
"No estoy seguro de que deba ir" y "No estoy seguro si deba ir" - pero jamás lo haría así un nativo. ¿Verdad?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Eso es exactamente lo que quise significar al describir el público y las motivaciones del manual de estilo. Y la traducción "estándar" es por lo repetido que es para ese público, y no por lo correcto que es. Yo personalmente me cansé de oírlo y ver escrito en pantalla ese "no estoy seguro si deba" y muchos casos donde "si" reemplaza a "que" o "de que". En general cambio de canal y no formo parte del público de esas programaciones, pero cada vez que lo oigo me llama la atención. Lamentablemente muchas personas parecen querer asociar "I must" con yo debo y "I should" con yo deba, y eso es algo que parece colarse en la traducción en simultáneo o el interpretariado.
> 
> Quizá el problema está en que uso el adjetivo estándar, refiriéndome en particular a lo típico y no a lo "modelo" lo que desde luego está muy lejos de lo canónico y lo normativo. En la definición de "estándar" corresponde a tipo en su acepción 4. Además claramente me refiero a ese particular público estadounidense por el que pedí confirmación, y no al público hispanohablante en general, por lo que mal podría haber estado hablando de normas con la palabra estándar.
> 
> De todas formas sigo esperando saber qué era lo subtitulado, para así saber a qué publico se dirigía. Creo que es importante que quienes estudian español en Estados Unidos sepan que los subtitulados o traducciones en simultáneo de algunos de sus programas de fuerte contenido local se apartan muchas veces de "la normativa", y que no está garantizado que sea buen material para practicar. Sin embargo es una realidad y existe como habla, lo cual también tiene que ser conocido.



Anda -- ahora entiendo tu punto de vista y estamos casi de acuerdo, che.. ;-) Sigo sin estar convencido de la extensión de su uso en el mundo hispánico. Pero entiendo lo que estás comunicando.

Gracias, Alec,
Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Anda -- ahora entiendo tu punto de vista y estamos casi de acuerdo, che.. ;-) Sigo sin estar convencido de la extensión de su uso en el mundo hispánico. Pero entiendo lo que estás comunicando.
> 
> Gracias, Alec,
> Grant


[cortemos un poquito eso del "che"]

Como no encontré ningún caso para "no estoy seguro si debo/deba/debiera/debería" en CREA y CORDE, y el material en la web es muy irregular y las cifras de Google y otros son no representativas o son poco confiables cuando superan los 200, me puse a hacer una búsqueda donde sé que hay gente con cierto nivel de educación y que en general tiene un desempeño en castellano bastante superior al promedio de las poblaciones: WordReference Forums.

Los resultados fueron estos:

"*No estoy seguro si deba* entenderse como..." (colombiano) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2781357&postcount=1
"... *no estoy seguro si deba* utilizarla con su significado literal ..." (colombiano) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1333782&postcount=1
También lo usa una vez un estudiante estadounidense.

"...porque *no estoy seguro si debo* usar el verbo en infinitivo ..." (colombiano) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1356568&postcount=1
"... *no estoy seguro si debo *usar el apóstrofe o no ..." (mexicano) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=463516&postcount=1
También la usan 7 estadounidenses y un canadiense, algunos con muy buen nivel.

"... porque *no estoy seguro si debería* ser ..." (venezolano) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1637578&postcount=6
También la usan 2 estadounidenses y 2 británicos.

"... *no estoy seguro si debiera* emplear beautiful o beautifully ..." (se define como de "Earth" pero muy probablemente es hispanohablante) http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4389568&postcount=1
Ningún otro

Así que entre los _natives_ deba/debo empata dos a dos y debería queda con uno. Entre los no _natives_ deba/debo pierde por 8 goles contra 1 y debería queda con cuatro.

Yo la única conclusión que saco es que les enseñan que debe ir el indicativo, pero personalmente dudo que el indicativo o el condicional sean los únicos usos válidos . Además a mi modo de ver, a todas las frases les falta un "de": "no estoy seguro de si debo/deba/debiera/debería". El uso del presente del subjuntivo me parece correcto para representar, siempre ante una acción inmediata y no frente a una consideración o especulación, una duda muy intensa o un temor reverencial.

Además está el el uso intenso de should y must en inglés, cosa que deber no tiene en castellano. Y por añadidura, como el castellano no tiene la separación del should y el must, suele ser muy importante el dejar en claro si uno está sometido a un mandato (debo porque es necesario o porque es obligatorio) o si es opcional (debo porque es conveniente o porque es lo más adecuado). En este último caso tenemos una tendencia a incluir el presente del subjuntivo para dejar en claro que no estamos condicionados por una norma o que no estamos condicionando a otros.

Sólo puedo cristalizar mi opinión en tres cosas:
-No me es extraño escuchar cosas como "no estoy seguro si deba" en muchas transmisiones estadounidenses que tratan temas estadounidenses, lo cual me chirría bastante porque en el mismo discurso desparecen un montón de subjuntivos que debieran estar presentes, además de las conjunciones y el vocabulario. Pero es tan sistemático que sospecho que sea de manual, aunque estoy seguro de que existe algo llamado español de los Estados Unidos que aquí llegó para quedarse.
-Todo esto no significa que la frase esté necesariamente mal, mas allá de un posible "siísmo*" por no caer en el "desiísmo*" (por queísmo y dequeísmo), porque tiene casos donde resulta expresiva. Los hablantes conscientemente usamos valores del subjuntivo y el indicativo para matizar el discurso y dar precisión. Hay hablantes que lo hacen con más conciencia, conocimiento y deliberación y otros que lo hacen inconscientemente. Este último grupo tiende a producir algunos errores o desarticulaciones, pero eso no le quita validez.
- Lo anterior es origen de muchas disquisiciones en este foro y de muchas discusiones también. A veces se olvida que no es lo mismo lengua que habla, y que alterar los modos preferidos de los cánones es una forma más de comunicar. No hay en ello necesariamente error, ignorancia o diferencia regional. No es algo que la norma regule o el canon aconseje, no porque lo haya olvidado o porque no estén de acuerdo; es simplemente que esos usos no son alcanzados por estos modelos.


----------



## GiGi.be

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que es importante que quienes estudian español en Estados Unidos sepan que los subtitulados o traducciones en simultáneo de algunos de sus programas de fuerte contenido local se apartan muchas veces de "la normativa", y que no está garantizado que sea buen material para practicar. Sin embargo es una realidad y existe como habla, lo cual también tiene que ser conocido.


 
Por eso hay dos corrientes filosóficas dentro del mundo de la lingüística: la normativa y la descriptiva. Y yo creo que ambas son necesarias. 

Por un lado, sería mucho más difícil comunicar entre nosotros si no hubiera una versión estándar de la lengua que pudiéramos utilizar todos, españoles, latinoamericanos y quienes hablan castellano como un segundo or tercer idioma.

Por otro lado, el que no hables la versión “impuesta” como estándar no implica que seas de alguna manera inferior a los demás. Por el contrario, muchas veces hay toda una historia relacionada con los dialectos y otras hablas no correspondientes con el estándar. En la península, los aragoneses tienen su _fabla_ que vale la pena describir lexical y gramaticalmente y preservar para la posterioridad por motivos históricos. 

En ciertas regiones americanas se habla una forma de _Spanglish_. Hace muy poco, oí a un puertorriqueño decir: “Enjoyamos el filme.” Claro que esta frase ya no tiene nada que ver con el susodicho estándar. Sin embargo, estoy convencido de que este _Spanglish _merece ser valorado, tal como cualquier otra versión de la lengua castellana.

Entonces, si los latinos en EE.UU. suelen hablar su propio “criollo” español, ¿por qué no dejar que ellos utilicen ese lenguaje también en los subtítulos dirigidos a ellos mismos?


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Sólo puedo cristalizar mi opinión en tres cosas:
> -No me es extraño escuchar cosas como "no estoy seguro si deba" en muchas transmisiones estadounidenses que tratan temas estadounidenses, lo cual me chirría bastante porque en el mismo discurso desparecen un montón de subjuntivos que debieran estar presentes, además de las conjunciones y el vocabulario. Pero es tan sistemático que sospecho que sea de manual, aunque estoy seguro de que existe algo llamado español de los Estados Unidos que aquí llegó para quedarse.
> -Todo esto no significa que la frase esté necesariamente mal, mas allá de un posible "siísmo*" por no caer en el "desiísmo*" (por queísmo y dequeísmo), porque tiene casos donde resulta expresiva. Los hablantes conscientemente usamos valores del subjuntivo y el indicativo para matizar el discurso y dar precisión. Hay hablantes que lo hacen con más conciencia, conocimiento y deliberación y otros que lo hacen inconscientemente. Este último grupo tiende a producir algunos errores o desarticulaciones, pero eso no le quita validez.
> - Lo anterior es origen de muchas disquisiciones en este foro y de muchas discusiones también. A veces se olvida que no es lo mismo lengua que habla, y que alterar los modos preferidos de los cánones es una forma más de comunicar. No hay en ello necesariamente error, ignorancia o diferencia regional. No es algo que la norma regule o el canon aconseje, no porque lo haya olvidado o porque no estén de acuerdo; es simplemente que esos usos no son alcanzados por estos modelos.



Te oigo, compadre.. Realmente -- sí. Y las aclaraciones allí ya he deducido de tus comentarios. Solo he tenido un problema con cualquier de sus comentarios. Y es eso del uso 'extenso' de 'si deba'. Olvidémonos de lo que se usa en la televisión del EE.UU. Entre los nativos -- se me dice que «si deba» (no estoy seguro(a) si deba...) les chirría y que jamás lo usan. ¿Por qué? Simplemente porque es incorrecto -- en todas instancias. De nuevo, me dicen que nadie lo usaría. Parece que disentirías.

Y no estamos de acuerdo en lo de Google. Si uno sabe cómo usarlo -- es muy de confianza en convalidar lo que se usa en el idioma.

A mí me es muy importante que enseñemos lo correcto en los foros - usando una 'gramática normativa'. De seguro -- podemos compartir lo que 'se dice', aun si no sigue las normas -- para que los estudiantes puedan notarlo -- pero no para que puedan imitarlo. No es que yo pueda decir que vos hagas cambios. Sos nativo.  Pero cuando un nativo empiece a construir un caso sobre cómo algo 'debería ser' correcto porque lo usen millones de personas, vas a oírme 'gritando' que *no lo es, **no lo es, **no lo es*.  Y en este caso -- mi argumento extiende para incluir que, de mis entrevistas y búsquedas entre muchos libros y páginas web, tal uso no es de gran alcance entre la 'mayoría de gente'. 

Es probable que no podamos estar de acuerdo en este tema. Pero entiendo tu punto de vista. Y te respeto tu posición como nativo. Pero en mi país -- cuando alguien dice "Between he and I" -- Lo corrijo, cada vez. Y mis amigos hispanohablantes, a quienes les encanta un español bueno y correcto, también lo corrigen inmediatamente al oír "Estoy seguro si deba..". ¿Su porqué? "No es español".  

Muchísimas gracias por tus comentarios,
Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Estoy seguro si..." muy difícilmente tendría sentido en cualquier modo verbal si no comienza en forma negativa, a menos que tenga valor condicional y que lo que viene después de "si" afiance mi seguridad, por lo que "Estoy seguro si deba" nunca estuvo en discusión aquí y "Estoy seguro si debo" sólo tendría sentido si obtuviera seguridad del hecho de tener deudas. Así que no es de lo que se habla aquí, y probablemente se esté tratando de aplicar reglas gramaticales correspondientes a otras situaciones.

Además, creo que no me expresé bien: nadie ha expresado ninguna forma canónica ni normativa, y no tengo ninguna evidencia de que lo que se cita aquí exista en alguna realidad fuera de los libros para estudiantes extranjeros con cláusulas gatillo para el subjuntivo. De hecho me cuesta rastrear la función de la conjunción "si" en frase como "no sé si pueda/puedo" o "no estoy seguro de si deba/debo".


----------



## aceituna

aleCcowaN said:


> De hecho me cuesta rastrear la función de la conjunción "si" en frase como "no sé si pueda/puedo" o "no estoy seguro de si deba/debo".


 
Hola Alec:

Yo creo que la función es ésta:


> *si.*
> *1.3.*Conjunción que introduce oraciones interrogativas indirectas: _Le pregunté si sabía dónde vivías; Ya me enteraré de si lo sabe o no; Dudé si decírselo ahora o dejarlo para más adelante; No me dijo si iría o no a la fiesta; No sé si ir de vacaciones al mar o a la montaña_. Con el verbo _preguntar,_ admite ir precedida de la conjunción subordinante _que:_ _Me preguntó (que) si pensabas ir a la fiesta._
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


 
Me pregunto: ¿debo hacerlo?
Me respondo: No estoy segura.
-->> No estoy segura de si debo hacerlo.

Por eso me suena tan raro con el subjuntivo, porque equivaldría a la pregunta directa: ¿(yo) deba hacerlo?

Ahora, sobre si esto es frecuente en los Estados Unidos o no, no puedo opinar...

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

aceituna said:


> Me pregunto: ¿debo hacerlo?
> Me respondo: No estoy segura.
> -->> No estoy segura de si debo hacerlo.
> 
> Por eso me suena tan raro con el subjuntivo, porque equivaldría a la pregunta directa: ¿(yo) deba hacerlo?


Yo pensé lo mismo cuando comencé a buscar argumentos en favor de "debo", pero como interrogativa indirecta con "si" no me termina de cerrar, o al menos en muy atípica. En los ejemplos de interrogativas indirectas con si me encuentro que, o si reemplaza a la entonación de la pregunta:

le pregunté (así: ) "¿sabes dónde vive?" = le pregunte si sabía dónde vivía

o aparecen la disyuntivas:

¿lo sabes o no? ---> le pregunté si lo sabía o no
irme de vacaciones ¿al mar o a la montaña? ---> no sé si irme de vacaciones al mar o a la montaña

A partir de aquí se empieza a desdibujar el sentido interrogativo (y su indicativo para actos de otros que se informan, e infinitivos para actos propios), y va quedando simplemente la duda:

Irme de vacaciones ¿Sí o no? ---> no sé si irme de vacaciones

Y llegamos a diálogos como estos:

- ¡Hola! ¡Así que te vas mañana de vacaciones! ¡Qué bueno!
- Mirá, resulta que justo se enfermó mi abuelo y no saben si es de cuidado o no, y no puedo dejar a mi madre sola con el balurdo, así que, como vienen las cosas, no estoy seguro de si termine saliendo mañana tal como lo había planeado; ni siquiera de que vaya en algún momento.

No podemos hacer pasar por interrogativa indirecta a cualquier situación que depende del porvenir. Para mí siempre fue clave si la frase es "no estoy seguro de si debo" (no estoy seguro de si forma parte de mis obligaciones) y "no estoy seguro de si deba" (no estoy seguro de que, llegado el caso, sea conveniente o deba hacerlo). Me parece que en este caso la conjunción "si" se usa más por su valor hipotético que como introductoria de una interrogación, y en tales casos admite subjuntivo si la situación lo demanda. También está la competencia entre el "si" y el "que" como conjunciones, y es aquí donde tengo detectado que surgen un montón de síes en el español de los EE.UU. en muchos casos en los que esperaríamos ques.


----------



## aceituna

Muchas gracias por tu reflexión, Alec.

Es verdad que cuando empieza a aparecer la duda todo se vuelve más borroso... 

De todas formas, me da la sensación de que la clave está en tu última frase:


aleCcowaN said:


> También está la competencia entre el "si" y el "que" como conjunciones, y es aquí donde tengo detectado que surgen un montón de síes en el español de los EE.UU. en muchos casos en los que esperaríamos ques.


 
"No estoy segura de que deba hacerlo" me suena perfecta, e incluye el subjuntivo que implica esa inseguridad, duda, subjetividad,... Pero claro, si cambias un "que" por un "si" así sin más, dejando el resto de la frase igual, pues queda una frase "rara"...

Saludos,
Inés


----------



## Aspirante a Políglota

Hola aleCcowaN:

Muchas gracias por tus muy buenas aclaraciónes.  

Gracias también a aceituna y los otros foreros por compartir sus puntos de vista y sus ideas.

Tengo una curiosidad respecto a algo que escribiste en tu diálogo:

"Mirá, resulta que justo se enfermó mi abuelo y no saben si es de cuidado o no, y no puedo dejar a mi madre sola con el balurdo, así que, como vienen las cosas, *no estoy seguro de si termine saliendo* mañana tal como lo había planeado; ni siquiera de que vaya en algún momento."

¿La parte en negrita también se podría decir así?: 
No estoy seguro de que termine saliendo
o No estoy seguro de terminar saliendo 

¿Estoy en lo cierto?
Y si lo estoy, ¿me pueden decir cuál forma se suele usar?   ¿Por qué utilizar el "no estoy seguro de si termine" si ya existe el "no estoy seguro de que termine"?

Yo también quería hacer un comentario sobre tu última frase:

"También está la competencia entre el "si" y el "que" como conjunciones, y es aquí donde tengo detectado que surgen un montón de síes en el español de los EE.UU. en muchos casos en los que esperaríamos ques." 

¿No crees que eso se debe a la influencia en esta parte del mundo del inglés sobre el español?  Se dice así en inglés: "I am not sure if I will end up leaving...", lo que me hace pensar que es por eso que lo traducen de tal manera al español.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aspirante a Políglota said:


> Tengo una curiosidad respecto a algo que escribiste en tu diálogo:
> 
> "Mirá, resulta que justo se enfermó mi abuelo y no saben si es de cuidado o no, y no puedo dejar a mi madre sola con el balurdo, así que, como vienen las cosas, *no estoy seguro de si termine saliendo* mañana tal como lo había planeado; ni siquiera de que vaya en algún momento."
> 
> ¿La parte en negrita también se podría decir así?:
> No estoy seguro de que termine saliendo
> o No estoy seguro de terminar saliendo
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> Y si lo estoy, ¿me pueden decir cuál forma se suele usar?   ¿Por qué utilizar el "no estoy seguro de si termine" si ya existe el "no estoy seguro de que termine"?


Todas existen, pero no transmiten lo mismo. En primer lugar, las formas que contienen infinitivo suelen ser más precisas, más estrechas y más impersonales. "No estoy seguro de terminar saliendo" dice exactamente eso. No dice cuan seguro o inseguro estoy; no da pistas sobre probabilidades; ignora cómo esto me pueda afectar personalmente; y finalmente, no da la menor pista sobre la importancia de lo que pueda pasar desde aquí hasta la salida programada. La frase "no estoy seguro de que termine saliendo" es un poco más personal y, dicha y no escrita, puede transmitir por la inflexión de voz algún mínimo indicio de todo lo que listé más arriba, especialmente el estado psicológico del hablante.

Cuando reemplazamos "que" por "si", le damos a todo un valor de conjetura, y esto junto con el subjuntivo informa de dos cosas: mi salida está absolutamente pendiendo de un hilo y el resultado final depende de muchas cosas que ocurrirán entre este momento y el momento de la salida programada. De hecho, el "si termine" significa que tengo que hacer muchas evaluaciones y juicios sobre las cosas por ocurrir antes de llegar a una decisión. Recordemos que el acto de irme siempre está bajo mi control, lo que produce la zozobra son las circunstancias de la vida que rodean al hecho.


Aspirante a Políglota said:


> Yo también quería hacer un comentario sobre tu última frase:
> 
> "También está la competencia entre el "si" y el "que" como conjunciones, y es aquí donde tengo detectado que surgen un montón de síes en el español de los EE.UU. en muchos casos en los que esperaríamos ques."
> 
> ¿No crees que eso se debe a la influencia en esta parte del mundo del inglés sobre el español?  Se dice así en inglés: "I am not sure if I will end up leaving...", lo que me hace pensar que es por eso que lo traducen de tal manera al español.


Estoy convencido de ello. El "if" y más que nada el "whether"

*I doubt whether she knows,* dudo que lo sepa
*should you visit her, she would be very pleased, *_si la visitaras, estaría muy contenta._ 

dice el diccionario de WordReference. Además should y may conducen en inglés muchas estructuras que se transportan al subjuntivo castellano. De allí a decir 

*I am not sure whether I should : *no estoy seguro si deba

hay un paso. Además, el hecho de que should sea un verbo modal auxiliar y que pueda usarse para dar respuestas abreviadas (- I'm not sure about spending 5,000$ in this piece of furniture - You shouldn't!) cosa que no es un modo de expresión habitual en castellano y sí en inglés, creo que especialmente esto último nos pone demasiados debo-s, deba-s, debería-s y debiera-s en el camino. Además está Mercurio por encima de Apolo y Minerva, y los 40 millones de hispanos de EE.UU representan un mercado de 700 millardos de dólares al año, y muchas veces los mecanismos de comunicación que se eligen siguen modelos comunicacionales en media lengua, que sólo deben parecer correctos.


----------

